# Composer Remembrance



## Conrad2 (Jan 24, 2021)

Hello all, I created this theard to commemorate composers and their contribution to music. I got the inspiration from the Mexican holiday, Day of the Dead, where people would gathered and remember those who had departed from our world.

Some possible posts could be remembering a recently deceased composer and their works, an anniversary of a composer's passing and paying tribute to their work, or just remembering what a composer has gifted us with. Really it's open-ended, allowing for flexibility and versatility, but the only thing I asked is to be *respectful* of a composer and to one another. This isn't the theard to debate the "greatness" of a composer or if the composer have "merits" to their work. There is another theard for that, I'm sure. This is a theard for taking some time out to remember the artist we wished that imparted the world just one more beauty to the world before it was too late.

Sorry in advance, if the theard is too gloomy for a fourm. But I don't think remembering someone has to be somber. It can be celebratory for the person's legacy on Earth, and our pleasant memories that was possible because of that person. In short, perhaps arrogantly, I want to create a memorial to the composers we want to remember.


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

The 4'33" threads have me listening to Cage's Sonatas and Interludes for Prepared Piano by Thomas Nicholson.

Cage died in 1992, btw.


----------

